# Several Bass Boats For sale



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I have several bass boats for sale if anyone is looking 18 ft to 21 ft 8500.00 to 20k 281-802-9151


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

1 left TR21


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

All gone


----------

